# Online Zweihander campaign looking for players



## Jd Smith1 (Sep 6, 2021)

I  plan to run a weekly Zweihander campaign using Roll20 and Discord. I need mature and reliable players who will work together as a group. Experience is not required, but the ability to stay in touch is a must (check Discord).

The game will be supported by a Obsidian web site for setting data, adventure log, and optional rules used.

Since Zweihander does not have a dedicated setting, the campaign will take place in a heavily modified Harn setting; go HERE for details. Maps will be provided. Artwork to illustrate the setting is posted on the Discord server.

All books, maps, and material will be provided. The campaign will make use of props, some of which will be MS Word documents, so it will be useful if players have that program handy, but if not, we can work around it.

My schedule is wide open, so the players will determine what day of week and hours the weekly session will be.

*The Campaign*
This will be a grim and dark setting, in keeping with the Zweihander theme. Player are encouraged to 'play forward', in that instead of the usual RPG tropes of PCs _seeking to recover their father's sword_ or _avenge their murdered family_, that they develop their PC off choices made and events experienced as the game progresses. However, PC development is ultimately up to the player.

The island of Harn in this setting is best described as enclaves of Free Folk (Elves, Dwarves, Men, and Halflings) surrounded by hostile non-Humans and plagued by internal conspiracy and intrigue. After the first scenario or two (3-4 sessions), the campaign will be driven by the choices the players have made.

The campaign will start no later than September 20th, 2021, with the exact date depending on the availability of players and what day of the week they choose for the game.


----------



## maxmcgloin (Dec 2, 2021)

Jd Smith1 said:


> I  plan to run a weekly Zweihander campaign using Roll20 and Discord. I need mature and reliable players who will work together as a group. Experience is not required, but the ability to stay in touch is a must (check Discord).
> 
> The game will be supported by a Obsidian web site for setting data, adventure log, and optional rules used.
> 
> ...



Hello

I am very late to the table, but wondering if this game is still running and seeking player and if so what day and time?

Thanks

Max 

maxmcgloin@yahoo.com


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Dec 2, 2021)

maxmcgloin said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very late to the table, but wondering if this game is still running and seeking player and if so what day and time?
> 
> ...



We're still running (12 sessions in, hoping to run about 50 in total), but the group is full. I'm give you a shout if I have a chair go empty.


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Dec 9, 2021)

maxmcgloin said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very late to the table, but wondering if this game is still running and seeking player and if so what day and time?
> 
> ...




Sent you an email. Let me know.


----------



## TerribleTenHorn (Apr 11, 2022)

If you are open to new players and run another game in the future, I'd very much like an invite. I've been wanting it play it for two years now, and can't seem to get anyone interested.



Jd Smith1 said:


> I  plan to run a weekly Zweihander campaign using Roll20 and Discord...


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Apr 11, 2022)

TerribleTenHorn said:


> If you are open to new players and run another game in the future, I'd very much like an invite. I've been wanting it play it for two years now, and can't seem to get anyone interested.



I'll keep you in mind. Tomorrow will be session #31, and a Flames of Freedom (historical setting) campaign is already planned to follow. I have six players, or I would invite you now.


----------

